
Ask HN: What do you think of my business? VP of Eng turned technical recruiter - ericgong
Hiring in tech is so messed up, I left my job as VP of Engineering to build a real recruiting agency.  One with actual technical recruiters, starting with me.  I hope to work with startups and hire top talent without all the traditional recruiting nonsense.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ericgong.com&#x2F;<p>AMA, share ideas of how I can make recruiting better, or give constructive feedback.  Thank you!
======
gus_massa
Which programming languages do yo know? There was a recent post by someone
that applied to a Clojure position, and got a take home project in Python, and
unsurprisingly it was evaluated as a Python project.

~~~
ericgong
That's a surprising situation for sure. Was it evaluated by the developers at
the company?

~~~
gus_massa
My guess is that the person that assigned and evaluated the project was a
developer at the company that was a Python expert. (I don't remember the
details.)

It is surprising that if you apply to a Clojure position, you get a homework
in Python. (I may be missing some details here, but let's take my memory and
the story at face value.)

It is not surprising that a homework in Python is evaluated like a homework in
Python.

So ... Which kind of jobs positions can you evaluate? With languages do you
know? (This question can be more wide. Front end vs back end? Software vs
hardware?)

~~~
ericgong
I can evaluate any software engineer job position. In my last job grew the
team to about 40 across Ruby, Python and Java.

